# Anyone know when Bretonnians are being redone?



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

With the current drive on the part of GW to replace a lot of the older codices and army books, I'm figuring that Bretonnians have to be released some time within the next year, but does anyone have a clue as to when exactly.


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

unfortinatly as of right now it is impossiblee to predict.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Probably not until next year actually. Now Tomb Kings have been announced, its between Ogres and Brets for the next one... and theres more rumours for Ogre's about.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

I would have hoped they would do a Bretonnian redux soon because of the nerfing that they got in 8th. In fact just errata the Lance formation to give you Devastating Charge as well and we're good to go.


----------

